

YouTube is morphing into a popular search engine and a new entry point into the Web. - mercurio
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/18/business/media/18ping.html?ref=technology

======
timcederman
I'm very impressed that YouTube has gotten to this point, but this is a great
example of how the net evolves in unexpected ways.

Amazingly, YouTube is the number two search site after Google -
<http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/39777/113/>

7.6 billion for Google and 2.6 billion for YouTube as of last August.

------
known
I hear and I forget. I SEE and I REMEMBER. I do and I understand. -- Confucius

~~~
robg
"Tell me and I forget. Teach me and I remember. Involve me and I learn."

\-- Ben Franklin

------
brandnewlow
So which company's PR team planted this, Blinkx or AdaptiveBlue.com?

My money's on AdaptiveBlue

~~~
josefresco
THANK you. Fluff pieces like this in big media make me sick.

------
ttam
I've heard of this kind of usage before, and it caught me totally by surprise.
Google must be loving this. It's no longer a funny/music/weird video portal,
it's now a place where people go to find information and knowledge (even more
since they moved googletalks into youtube).

